# To the Admins!



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

could one of you mighty admins please add "Austria" to the Country list for the Campsite&WildSpots database? I want to get on top of Peejay again. :wink: 

And, by the way: There is still this bug which flips the sign of the GPS X-coordinate when you try to display a MapQuest map for a non-UK site. Makes my German entries all sink in the Irish sea... :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*austria*

gerhard,
I asked dave recently via a PM to add croatia/ slovenia; has to be by him - mods can't do it. If he doesn't spot this, try the PM.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

I'd better get a few more in then, before the Austrian flag is hoisted!

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I thought you would be a bit dismayed at Boff wanting to get on top of you again PJ.  It all happens on MFC.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Pusser i did notice that, but i'm far too polite to mention it, did chuckle though :lol: 

Gerhard, if only my German was as good as your excellent English..

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Oops, I should better not trust that dictionary anymore. At least it should have mentioned the connotations... 

Maybe I will file a complaint... :wink:

But, assuming that you all understood what I _wanted_ to say: What would be the correct English wording?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gerhard;

Maybe, "I want to get above Peejay again"

I prefer, "I can confirm that Peejay will always be No1, but just wanted to post some Austrian sites in a forlorn attempt to get above him as top contributor to the campsite database" :wink: 

Best of luck Gerhard,

You can't beat a bit of Anglo German rivalry!

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

When I was about 8 I think, my parents took me to some of their friends in Switzerland near Lake Lucerne i think. At one point, my Swiss Aunty took us all up a cable car to look at a glacier, one that you could actually walk through as a tunel had been cut.

On the way up, the weather was drizzly and my Mum and Dad kept saying what a shame it was so misty.

Lots of people in the cable car started laughing and I think it was because it (mist,misty) means something rude in German. Don't suppose Boff knows any rude words in German.

Incidently, going through customs back in UK, my parents who do everything by the book and are honest citizens were asked if we had anything to declare.

"No," said my Dad, and with this the customs man made a chalk mark on the cases and pushed them down a roller thing which went through a hole in the wall and you collected your stuff the other side.

As he pushed on one of the cases, the Swiss Rapsody could be heard all over customes from a musical swiss chalet cigarrette box he had bought.

Customs saw the funny side and let him through unlike they do now days.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol you guys 

I will add Austria tmrw Boff, any others you need adding, I just need to source the flag etc ?

as for the GPS Fix, Its in my tasks to do, i think its because of the North/East etc of the GPS Co-ord, i need to do a - sign in the calculation and the push to mulitmap etc to get the correct place linked through 

So much to do, and so little time 
Oh and its 23 degrees outside here and its bloomin 22:10, just to cheer up all you people in the UK


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dave

Where's here?

John.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

HEY BOFF,
Dont you think we are already having a struggle in the Irish Sea with Sellafield?
These entries cannot be allowed to sink anymore!!!!!!

brez


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Eurajohn, Here is parked on the beach at the les prairies de la mer campsite in Port Grimaud near St Tropez 

http://www.campazur.com/index.php

its a lovely site and i will be taking photos and uploading it to the campsite database later


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK Boff Austria has been added, let the battle for top place recommence


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Don't suppose Boff knows any rude words in German.


You better don't try to find out... 8O :wink:

Nevertheless, "Mist" in German is not that bad. Probably something like "Crap". "Officially" it comes from farming and means "dung".



nukeadmin said:


> I will add Austria tmrw Boff, any others you need adding, I just need to source the flag etc ?


Thanks, Dave. Denmark, Netherlands and Sweden would be great.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

added Sweden, Netherlands and Denmark


----------

